# Cowon D2+ SDHC Card (SOLVED)

## Kenji Miyamoto

I have a Cowon D2+, and I've been able to make use of the SDHC card in it from Linux but only under Arch.  Which kernel option do I need to enable to make use of the SDHC card?  I have MMC and SDHCI built-into the kernel.

----------

## Gankfest

Think it would be these:

```
<M> MMC/SD/SDIO card support  --->

<M>   MMC block device driver

[*]     Use bounce buffer for simple hosts

<M>   SDIO UART/GPS class support

<M>   Secure Digital Host Controller Interface support

<M>     SDHCI support on PCI bus
```

----------

## Kenji Miyamoto

I had all of those set:

```
<*>   MMC block device driver

[*]     Use bounce buffer for simple hosts

<*>   SDIO UART/GPS class support

< >   MMC host test driver

*** MMC/SD/SDIO Host Controller Drivers ***

<*>   Secure Digital Host Controller Interface support

<*>   SDHCI support on PCI bus

< >     Ricoh MMC Controller Disabler  (EXPERIMENTAL)
```

It looks like the card is identified as /dev/sg4.  Can't mount it since that's not a block device.

----------

## Gankfest

Those are the ones you need to have set, and I'm pretty sure you mount it just like any other SD card.

----------

## Kenji Miyamoto

 *paradox6996 wrote:*   

> Those are the ones you need to have set.

 They were set already and the device still doesn't create a /dev/sd?1 like under Arch.  It creates /dev/sg4, a non-block device.

----------

## Gankfest

 *Kenji Miyamoto wrote:*   

>  *paradox6996 wrote:*   Those are the ones you need to have set. They were set already and the device still doesn't create a /dev/sd?1 like under Arch.  It creates /dev/sg4, a non-block device.

 

I read that those devices can show up twice reading the device itself and another mount point for the SD card, are you sure you're trying to mount the card that is inside the device and not the device itself?

----------

## Kenji Miyamoto

 *paradox6996 wrote:*   

> I read that those devices can show up twice reading the device itself and another mount point for the SD card, are you sure you're trying to mount the card that is inside the device and not the device itself?

 Actually, I fixed it by enabling CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN.  /dev/sdc is the internal memory and /dev/sdd is the SD card, with /dev/sdd1 as the first partition.

----------

